# Worm holes



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I was just wandering what you guys use to fill worm holes....


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Fine sawdust mixed with glue, but usually I just nuke the fork to make sure the worms are dead and put a few drops of superglue in.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Whatever fits the wood, it also depends on the amount of damage the little wood munchers have done.

If its too bad DON'T put it under stress it could be rotten internally. (finding out the hard way would be very very painful at least)


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Epoxy and glitter. And when you shoot it you feel like you can flyyyyyy!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes its too much and i stop building, sometimes i filled it slowly with ca-glue.


----------

